# I love gun shows



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Went to the showmasters gun show in Richmond, VA yesterday and came back with my new CW9. Got a very reasonable trade in on my S&W .38 spl so the wife wasn't upset either. 

First thing I did was give it a good cleaning. It's only had the factory test rounds though it so far but had much more oil than necessary and plenty of debris. Slide racks much more freely now. Heading to the range next weekend with the wife and some friends for practice. Now I just need to find another clip and some good ammo. 

Did I mention that I love gun shows?:mrgreen:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good deal*

cvillechopper: Sir; good deal. Unit is a good one: only Problem; :smt083
bullets and shoot that thing. :smt033 Sir; practice and practice until you get comfortable then practice some more:smt023

Do a range report:mrgreen: with pictures

Thanks


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Absolutely planning on practice, practice, practice. I've also just signed up for the local handgun safety course being taught at the gun club I'm looking to join. Pride won't get in the way of safe ownership for me.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree with both you guys. Practice and more practice. And shootin' practice is fun so it's easy to keep doing it. If you can get out on some land away from the masses, plinking is even more fun. :smt082


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got back from the range today and put the first 100 rounds through the Kahr as well as a few mags worth through my friends guns (Glock 40, 45, and Ruger 9mm). The CW is a different feel than the larger guns, but I shoot much better with it. At about 10 yards I had a decent group (about 6" -8" diameter by the end of the day with junk target rounds) and was hitting the 2'x2' target at 25-30 yards 4 out of 6 shots or so. 
I know it's not great, but I think it's a decent start. I've really got to get at least one more mag though.


----------

